# Vendor source thread?



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

I tried to search but didn't come up with much. Is there a thread covering: People/companies that tune (improve) reels, sources for all these special oils mentioned etc.?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are sources for everything if you know where to look. If you need reel work done, here's someone I would recommend: http://www.proreelservice.com/


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'm sure there's more. Where does everyone get these special oils that are mentioned etc.?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Some that should be handy.
Poke around and you should be able to find much of what you need;

http://www.hookless.com/

http://alantani.com/

http://www.smoothdrag.com/index.html

http://www.corrosionx.com/marine.html

http://www.tsi301.com/main.htm

And then one that will bring back a ton of results!

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fishing+reel+lubricants


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I am sure Tommy Farmer sponsor of the Distance Casting section sells reel oils.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Another source, one I've used for parts, that has been around a long time: http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/

Mike's is in Canada, and sometimes shipping is slow as a result, but the times I've bought from them I've never had a problem. Plus, they have an extensive number of online reel schematics for most brands that can be used if needed.

Here's some more:
Ardent reels has a line of reel care products & lube. http://www.ardentreels.com/
Quantum has their own lubes too. http://www.quantumfishing.com/products/1535/HOT-SAUCE.aspx

Here's a product called Salt-X, that's made to get salt off of various things, including rods & reels. I've used this product for several years. http://www.saltx.com/


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks a TON all!

Orest, I did check Tommy's site before posting, there isn't anything listed. Also, no Akios shown in left hand wind, but I think I saw a post somewhere that they are made in lefty.

Todd


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

caddis said:


> Thanks a TON all!
> 
> Orest, I did check Tommy's site before posting, there isn't anything listed. Also, no Akios shown in left hand wind, but I think I saw a post somewhere that they are made in lefty.
> 
> Todd


Ya. 

I checked after I posted and didn't see anything either. Sorry about that. I would think he would carry oil.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sure Tommy will chime in here shortly, but I cannot imagine that he does not have the lefty versions of the Akios reels.
I'm betting that it is a case of lax website management rather than inventory.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll give you some advice on these special oils as I have tried and tested ALL OF THEM......I like TSI 321 as a lubricant although it is a bit expensive and it is hard to beat Corrosion X. Both are long lasting......I know rocket fuel is loved by the casting guys but it doesn't PROTECT and it doesn't last long. I am also a huge fan of Salt Away. They make a 4oz spray bottle that is concentrated just for fishing reels and that stuff is worth its weight in gold.

My tackle box has those 3 things.....TSI 321, Corrosion X and Salt Away


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks, where do you use each of the three? I looked through the TSI link above and also read a lot on the Hawaii forum link. So, is TSI301 good but not safe on plastic parts? And, TSI321 is good on metal and plastic?

I'm guessing you use TSI321 or Corrosion X on bearings and Salt Away on the outside?

Todd


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is another good place that does good work and tune and customize your reels

http://www.hatterasjack.com/customreels.htm


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

caddis said:


> Thanks, where do you use each of the three? I looked through the TSI link above and also read a lot on the Hawaii forum link. So, is TSI301 good but not safe on plastic parts? And, TSI321 is good on metal and plastic?
> 
> I'm guessing you use TSI321 or Corrosion X on bearings and Salt Away on the outside?
> 
> Todd


TSI 301 is an aerosol spray that CAN damage certain plastic parts but is awesome on high speed bearings. I have both but prefer the 321. If I were recommending one thing over the other go with the Corrosion X on your level wind and bearings. The Salt Away I will just spray lightly on my reels after washing them down post fishing trip and while I am on a trip I might spray a light coat every couple of days


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

DrumintheSuds said:


> TSI 301 is an aerosol spray that CAN damage certain plastic parts but is awesome on high speed bearings. I have both but prefer the 321. If I were recommending one thing over the other go with the Corrosion X on your level wind and bearings. The Salt Away I will just spray lightly on my reels after washing them down post fishing trip and while I am on a trip I might spray a light coat every couple of days


You got it backwards bo. The 301 is in a drip bottle, and 321 is aresol. 301 can melt plastic cause it is a solvent, and when dries the slvent evaporates and leaves the basic 321


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Actually, I'm sitting at my desk right now cleaning some reels and both my can and aresol are 301.
And while it does not say so on either of the labels, when I got them in the mail they included a sheet of warnings that said not to use either on plastic. 
I even called the company to see if this was really true, mostly because putting some in a small plastic dropper bottle would be the best way to have some in my tackle box, and was told, no, do not expose either the spray or liquid to plastic. 
So I ended up just waiting for one of my wife's glass nail polish bottles to come up empty, and I keep it in that and apply it with a glass eyedropper.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Most reel oils are some grade of mineral oil with something, like color, are added.

I buy good mineral oil and use it on all of my reels. 

You can do a bang up job on reel cleaning with detergent, brush and hot water. Dry off with hot water; then lube.. JMHO C2


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I must have some bad info then or the wrong stuff. Sorry guys.


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

Straight from their website from link above with an extra click....

32I was developed for use by N.A.S.A. in the Apollo Program. 32I is unique because of the extreme temperature range in which it operates as well as its ability to bond with the metal creating a thin film of lubrication without a greasy buildup. 32I is non-electrolytic. It will prevent metal corrosion and is not harmful to most plastics* or high alloy metals. Its unique properties have created a number of unusual applications for it such as camera lubrication and photograph polishing.

TSI 301 contains a solvent and is not recommended for use on plastics but ideal for use with metals.
TSI 321 does not contain a solvent and is highly recommended for use where most plastics* are present.


*TSI321 is compatible with all plastics except PMMA (polymethyl methacrylate) and PVB (poly-vinyl butyral). If in doubt test before use.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

TSI 301 will warp SOME PLASTICS.....TSI 321 I have had zero problems with but I only use it on level winds and bearings. I have a couple reels with expensive high speed bearings that 301 will spin for a lifetime but regular bearings I use the 321 as the 301 made little to no difference with them.


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

Any of these three hurt mono or braid lines or fishing rods?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Is the 321 new?
I have not been to the site in ages (the quantity that you had to buy the 301 in when I bought it will last me another 5 years!) so I may not have known that there was even another option.

And as to "Any of these three hurt mono or braid lines or fishing rods? ", all three of those, to me, are either "plastic" in some form, or are close enough to preclude me from using TSI 301 on it. If it can melt or warp plastic, I don't want it anywhere near epoxy or the other components on a rod.


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

Kind of what I was thinking, I wouldn't intentionally put it on rod/line, but wanted to know. You seen what bug spray can do fly lines and some spool material?! Melt city.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

tjbjornsen said:


> Is the 321 new?
> I have not been to the site in ages (the quantity that you had to buy the 301 in when I bought it will last me another 5 years!) so I may not have known that there was even another option.
> 
> And as to "Any of these three hurt mono or braid lines or fishing rods? ", all three of those, to me, are either "plastic" in some form, or are close enough to preclude me from using TSI 301 on it. If it can melt or warp plastic, I don't want it anywhere near epoxy or the other components on a rod.


321 is the actual lubricant. The solvent in 301 evaporates making it 321. 321 is also cheaper


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just FYI: salt x is different than salt away, think you can't use salt-x on mg frame based reels (although you shouldn't be fishing in salt water with a mg frame anyway). i buy salt away in the concentrated form and dilute it down myself and keep it in a big spray bottle, cheaper than buying the already diluted stuff. 

corrosion x is good but does not last long, i pack my spinner bearings with grease (see alan's site for how to make a grease gun adapter to pack your bearings) and coat my spinner gears with it too. different story for conventionals.

best cleaning tools you can get is a stiff toothbrush, warm water with dish detergent, or white gasoline to remove heavy grease...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What is a mg frame? Magnesium? And also i checked the prices, 1,000+ bucks for 5 gallons!!!!!!! My jaw hit the floor but that would last forever. Im more likeley to get a small aresol can


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Salt-x*

will F'Up a rods finish.. If you get any and I mean any on hte FlexCoat of a Rod, the next time that rod see's sun its all over for the finish.. Bubbles it up and makes the Finish re-kick and get soft.. Becareful with it I have seen and fixed the after results which is a rebuild.. 

JAM


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

And how about the other stuff, "Salt Away"


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Use saltaway on all my rods/guides for years, no problems here.


----------

